# China Dragon



## Ron-NY (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a cross of besseae by Grande


----------



## silence882 (Oct 14, 2006)

A spectacular clone! That's quite possibly my favorite phrag hybrid.

That color is crazy.

crazy!

cross?

--Stephen


----------



## Jmoney (Oct 14, 2006)

outstanding deep color, Ron. how about bringing that one in for judging?


----------



## Gilda (Oct 14, 2006)

:clap: WOW WOW that is RED !!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 14, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> outstanding deep color, Ron. how about bringing that one in for judging?


 too far of a drive for me Jason


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice,even though I dont like long petal Phrags. E.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 14, 2006)

Stunning :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got a small 4n seedling - how long did yours take to grow please? That is one beautiful looking flower - thanks so much for posting.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 15, 2006)

It took about 3 years


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

FanTASTic! 

Send it to me, I'll bring it to MOS for ya! :wink:


----------



## Marco (Oct 15, 2006)

love the color and dorsal  thanks ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2006)

Beautiful red!


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 16, 2006)

that thing has a very big dorsal, great color!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah. sure she will.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 16, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------

